# New SPS plus Marineland tank sale!



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice hand picked sps shipment, We also have factory new marineland 150g cubes, 36" 36" 27"high. custom overflow with inserts for mp40s, holes are 2.5" and 1.0". matching montery stand, Retail is easily over $2300. Sell for $1299. Will not seperate tank and stand. thx


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Flavio, what's the price on MP-10s?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

The mp10es is $245 and the mp10w is $289. thx


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Are you able to source/supply the 'regular' 60G & 93G Marineland cube aquariums? If so how much (both with and without centre-rear overflow), please. Just the tank - no stand.

Thanks.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Windowlicka said:


> Are you able to source/supply the 'regular' 60G & 93G Marineland cube aquariums? If so how much (both with and without centre-rear overflow), please. Just the tank - no stand.
> 
> Thanks.


No problem, give me a day or so and ill get pricing, we do sell complete line.


----------

